# Comparable to Ziwipeak?



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering if there is another food out there that is comparable to Ziwipeak. I know of Stella and Chewy. But is there anything else this like Ziwipeak that comes in a bag and doesn't have a lot of of extra stuff added to it like vegetables.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have looked and looked, evaluated and have not found anything comparable.

I had hopes for a couple of US companies who were to have comparable but I was not impressed.

Orijen just released an air dried treat line and a food line is to follow. I will be eager to see and read more about it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I was just going to suggest Orijen once it becomes available. We have the treats and the ingredients are cut and dry.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

At this time, I don't think there is anything like ZP on the market. As the others said, Orijen will be coming out with something soon, but as of now there's nothing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nope!! Haven't found anything & believe me, I've done the research!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I will throw K9 Natural into the mix. Yes it has vege's but it's still super quality, and my pup, who hates ZP, loves it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

How about Only Natural Pet MaxMeat Air Dried dog food?

Only Natural Pet Grain-Free MaxMeat Air Dried Dog Food


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TinyTails said:


> How about Only Natural Pet MaxMeat Air Dried dog food?
> 
> Only Natural Pet Grain-Free MaxMeat Air Dried Dog Food


I actually bought a bag of the beef MaxMeat from Only Natural Pet when I ran out of ZP to try it out. Brody didn't like it. At all. The pieces are much harder than ZP. I would say that it IS the closest thing out there though.

Its hard to compare ingredients exactly since ZP doesn't have a beef formula up on the website but here's an example comparison anyway between beef MaxMeat and venison ZP. ZP is higher in fat.

MaxMeat:

Beef

Ingredients - Beef, Beef Liver, Beef Heart, Beef Kidney, Pumpkin, Inulin (from Chicory),Vegetable Glycerin, Ground Beef Bone, Choline Chloride, Kelp, Parsley, Rosemary, Sea Salt,Betaine, Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E Supplement), Pomegranate, Zinc Proteinate, ZincSulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E, Yeast Extract, Iron Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, CopperSulfate, Nicotinic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate,Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin D3 Supplement,Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of iodine), Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2),Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid

Calories - 181kcal/scoop

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 35%
Crude Fat (min) 20%
Crude Fiber (max) 1.6%
Moisture (max) 18%

Venison ZP:

Venison - Meat (includes up to 3% finely ground bone) min. 56%
Venison - Liver, Lung, Tripe, Heart and Kidney min. 34%
New Zealand Green-Lipped Mussel min. 3%
Lecithin, Chicory Inulin, Dried Kelp, Parsley, Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols (Vitamin E) 
Vitamins: Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride 
Chelated Minerals: Iron amino acid complex, Copper amino acid complex, Manganese amino acid complex, Zinc amino acid complex, Selenium Yeast, Potassium Bicarbonate, Calcium Carbonate 

Guaranteed Analysis The minimum or maximum levels required by AAFCO to be declared on labels. Value

Protein (min.) 34%
Fat (min.) 26%
Fibre (max.) 1.6%
Moisture (max.) 15%
Ash (max.) 8%

Edit:

Price on 2 lb Max Meat beef is: $23.99

Only Natural Pet Grain-Free MaxMeat Air Dried Dog Food

Price on 2 lb Venison ZP is: $32.95 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/ZiwiPeak-Grain-Dried-Venison-2-2lb/dp/B002AY5BHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362593138&sr=8-1&keywords=ziwipeak+venison+2+lb


----------

